# 1997 S10 HELP!! Turns over but dont start!



## S10HelpMe (Sep 14, 2011)

I need some help!! I have a 97 S 10 pickup extended cab with a v6 vortec engine. Truck will spin over like it wants to crank but it will go back dead and wont bust off and start. It acts like it is not getting enough fuel to it.
First thing I tried was replacing the map sensor which was the code it was throwing at first, ended up replacing that twice. Didnt help it. Still same problem.
Next replaced the fuel pump with a brand new one and a fuel filter. Still same problem, replaced rotory button, and all new spark plugs, put it on the computer and it is giving no codes at all. Has good compression, good fuel pressure, good fire but cannot figure out what the issue is! Need some help please!!!
I have been working on this truck for months here and there trying to figure out what the problem is and have tried everything I know to do and or try with having no codes to go by and have gotten no where. any help alt all would be greatly appreciated !!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi S10helpMe


Sounds like there's no fuel going through the injectors, hook up a node light to check for injector pulse, do that for all the injectors. Follow the injector plug harness look for any broken or loose grounds to the computer. The next thing to check is injectors themselves, use a DVOM to check their resistance if you have a stethoscope have an assistant crank the engine while you listen for injectors clicking on/off. Remove one or two spark plugs, if they are dry it means there's no fuel going into the cylinder. 


Note: Inspect the EGR by pushing the diaphragm with your fingers, if its open the engine will never start. 


post back your findings.


----------



## S10HelpMe (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you for your reply! I took the fuel injectors off yesterday because I had tried getting someone to turn key on while i pulled them loose to see if any fuel was coming out of them. There wasnt so I took it off to try and clean it out to see if it helped any. Plan to replace it if that is indeed the problem. I just know I hate to keep putting money into it to get the same result. But hopefully this will be the problem and will fix it! I hope!! Let me ask this when I took the injectors out and had someone turn key over it should have sprayed fuel out the injectors right?


----------



## S10HelpMe (Sep 14, 2011)

I would have done the other that you said first but I had already taken it off and tried cleaning it before I got your response. However I plan to put it back on today and then I can try your suggestions as well but I was sure it should spray fuel when the key is turned to the on position? Is this accurate?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The moment the key is turned on the computer turns the pump on for 3 seconds to pressurize the fuel line its called the 3 second delay. When the engine cranks over and the computer sends the pulse to open the injector is where the injector sprays fuel, if there is no pulse the injector won't open. Don't start replacing injectors if you haven't tested them or you're not sure if there's a pulse, the problem could be coming from the computer not the injectors.


----------



## S10HelpMe (Sep 14, 2011)

Would all this happen and not throw any codes?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Yes, injectors do not have sensors to set off a code when pulse is cut off. The only way to know if an injector is bad is when the computer sets off a series of codes of a too lean or rich mixture on the emission side from the O2 or Map sensor.


----------



## S10HelpMe (Sep 14, 2011)

Well I am at a standstill until I can go buy the new injectors, the cleaner I left them in to soak overnight ate away at the hoses! Go figure! What was i thinking?!?! 

I am going to try and get one in the next few days put it on and maybe that will fix it.

I will post back to let you know if that fixes it or not.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

If your truck has the spider injection system when replacing injectors replace the fuel regulator. GM has modified the injection kit because on the 4.3's and 5.7's the fuel regulator leaks.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

If you want to test it in the meantime, pull the fuse for the fuel pump relay (and the injectors if you know where it is, maybe even unplug their electrical connections). If you just crank the engine to see the injectors fire, you'll get doused in a HUGE cloud of fuel vapour. Not only off-putting, but VERY DANGEROUS if it ignites!

With no chance for the injectors to puff gasoline (since they're not inserted in your head), take out your spark plugs and pour a tablespoon or so of gas directly into the cylinders. Replace the sparkplugs and try to start the truck. If everything is good, it should sputter and run for a second or so before stopping. If it doesn't start, or is a hard start, then most likely something is wrong with your timing.


----------

